

What will Chrome OS watch you do? - profquail
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10282312-2.html?tag=mncol;title

======
magice
The thing that I am most irritated with is the discrimination between Google
and Microsoft. Hey, why no one ever talks about how Bing (or Live Search, or
whatever) may record your behavior? Heck, Microsoft EULA states explicitly
that Microsoft reserves the right to peek at its customers, and it does not
even give you the code to confirm that it does/does not. Why does no one
demand privacy and whatnots from Redmond? Because they are too scary? Because
they produce the best software, which crashes into my face at least once a
month?

 _sign_ If you are so scared, grab the source (which Google promises to open),
check for any potential privacy problem, remove these problems, recompile, and
off you go.

